# Magic to consider matching Bulls offer for Redick



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ORLANDO (AP) -- Orlando Magic general manager Otis Smith plans to take "the full seven days'' to decide whether to match an offer sheet the Chicago Bulls made for restricted free agent J.J. Redick.
> 
> Smith said Saturday that Redick is a "part of our team'' and Orlando would "like to keep him.''
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/basketball/nba/07/10/redick.offer.ap/index.html


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Magic to consider matching Bulls offer for Redick Read more: http://sportsillust*

Matched it.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Man Magic better have a deep playoff run, their salary is crazy high. They've gotta be the highest in the league. Or atleast up there with LA.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Trades are coming


----------

